# Odd Craigslist



## m33kr0b (Mar 20, 2007)

I was about to post an ad on craigslist looking for volunteers when i saw this ad

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/vol/294969142.html

I do not know if it is real, but it made me chuckle towards the end.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 20, 2007)

Sweet.  Cya there.


----------



## Jon (Mar 20, 2007)

I like the free suit.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Mar 20, 2007)

Hmmmm, "Human Sacrifice Instruction Guide".  We could probably write our own...

1.  See the brave and daring Emergency Medical Technicians save lives

2.  Take the plunge by starting off with a few classes at the local community college

3.  Get your National and/or State ticket

4.  Give up any hope of normal work hours, scheduled meal times, free weekends, being rich, etc, etc, etc...

5.  Then gladly do it for the rest of your life because it's the best job you could ever have


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Apr 25, 2007)

Jon said:


> I like the free suit.



i want the haircut.....


----------

